# Where to start?



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

1986 z31 manual trans. I got this car from family with +230k miles on it. Its in awesome shape, but it has some issues as far as running/starting. I only drive it on weekends and when I go to start it, it usually takes a while to start. Maybe a couple seconds of starter turning it over before it catches. Once I've driven it a bit it'll start right up no problem. Periodically it'll smell like gas in the car. I think I may have tracked down that problem to a fuel injector, but I'm not sure as it does it intermittently and I cant crawl around under the car and under the hood every time I do smell it. The last problem I have is when I accelerate in any kind of "spirited" manner it feels like the engine is running in an uneven way. I don't know how do describe it better, but it kinda feels like I am moving the gas pedal up and down slightly, but I'm not. So, constant gas and "rhythmic" acceleration. My question is, are these things related? If it is an injector how do I know which one? Could it just be a injector seal (cheap fix) instead of an injector ($$$) ? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

I've just noticed my car start to do the same thing in the last week. Cold start is a pain and takes about 10 seconds and a few tries, and the acceleration is so very slightly uneven. I did a tune-up on it a couple of months ago, but didn't replace the fuel filter until a few days ago hoping it might have been that. It wasn't, so I am going to do a fuel pressure test when I get the gauge to do it on my Turbo car. My thinking is that the Fuel Pump is about to expire, hell... it has almost 430k miles worth of usage on it along with the rest of my car, hah. I'll let you know what I find if you do not figure it out first.


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

430k!!!!! Nicely done. OK. I appreciate the info. I'm gonna do some work on mine in the next week or so, was thinking a pressure test and compression test were both in order. I'll keep posting as things progress.


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, I havent gotten to do much to the car. I did replace the oil and put Seafoam in the gas. There has been a noticeable improvement, but I think the problems persist. Am thinking the gas smell is actually coming from the tank area. I noticed that it gets stronger when I turn or park on an incline, particularly when the tank is full. Unfortunately I wont have a chance for at least another week to get under the car. Argh!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

apmason said:


> I only drive it on weekends and when I go to start it, it usually takes a while to start. Maybe a couple seconds of starter turning it over before it catches. Once I've driven it a bit it'll start right up no problem. Periodically it'll smell like gas in the car. I think I may have tracked down that problem to a fuel injector, but I'm not sure as it does it intermittently and I cant crawl around under the car and under the hood every time I do smell it.


If you smell gas, then the fuel tubes are most likely getting emptied out which is what causes the delayed start-up. Check for wetness around all the hose connections at both fuel tubes and at each injector while the engine is idling.


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks man. Will do that as soon as I can. That would certainly explain why it has such a hard time starting. Packing for a camping trip at the moment. Will post with results of fuel line check as soon as I get to it.


----------

